# New guy with a Z24i



## mike919 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey guys, i have the opportunity to restore/mod my dads 87 Hardbody. It has the Z24i engine and he always says that the truck has alottt of torque, which im not doubting because of the 8 spark plugs. But does this engine have alot of potential? Is it decently fast from factory? also is this truck very heavy? it doesn't look much like it.


I might do a turbo ive been searching and people said thats really the only way to get alot of power out of these engines. I want this truck to be at least in the 200hp range. Im guessing only a turbo will get me that far. Ive seen some other parts such as cams, ignition and so on. I don't really want to swap engines because ive never done one but if i did it would most likely be an sr20 because i see a good amount of them in the junkyards.


Anyway i just want to know what kind of power i can get out of this thing easily, since the internal specs are so close to the ka engine.

thanks,


----------



## mike919 (Aug 8, 2008)

Bummpp

12345678910


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

You have a good lil truck with a lot of low end pulling power...don't rune that ride...

if you have a lot a milage seamfoam threw the brake booster and if it was bad will feel like you just bolted on a turbo


----------



## dirtybeats (Dec 23, 2008)

i just did a swap on my 89hardbody that had the napsz in it with 8plugs i just had the valves worked before the swap but i still have the motor if you would want some parts off of it i would sell you the whole motor for 3hundred o.b.o i dont know we would have to work out some shipping but the motor ran before i took it out.


----------



## dirtybeats (Dec 23, 2008)

oh yea and by the way the reason i did the swap was because the parts for the napz performance parts that is were so expensive and hard to find i did come across nismo race pistons for it for cheap off some nismo website but other than that i found slim pickins for performance on the napz easier to get sr parts


----------

